# [problema] HP F4480 imprime fondos negros (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, el problema es el siguiente, es como que la impresora imprime, siempre que hay inagenes o pdf, los colores mal, no se si estan invertidos, pero lo que se es que el blanco por ejemplo, que no tendria que inprimir nada, lo imprime de negro, les subo un ejemplo de como se ve el pdf y un scan de lo que me imprimio a ver si a alguien le paso y sabe como solucionarlo:

aca les dejo las versiones que tengo instalado:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.4-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls jpeg pam perl png python ssl threads tiff usb -debug -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="es -da -de -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.10.9  USE="X hpcups kde qt4 scanner -doc -fax -hpijs -libnotify -minimal -parport -policykit -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

 

[IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8751/mercadopago.jpg[/IMG]

y aca esta el pdf

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/8185/salida.pdf

gracias por la ayuda

EDIT: SE SOLUCIONA DOWNGRADEANDO A:

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6

----------

## cameta

http://localhost:631/printers

Dos causas probables:

1º La impresora mal configurada. Mira set printer options

2º Haber elegido un driver de impresora equivocada

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 (/usr/bin/pdf2ps

  Eso es lo que me responde a equery b pdf2ps.

y

 *Quote:*   

> app-text/poppler-0.14.1 (/usr/bin/pdftops)

 a equery b pdftops.

Es posible que te haga falta instalarlos.

Este es el listado de ejecutables que tengo en /usr/bin.

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # ls /usr/bin/pdf*
> 
> /usr/bin/pdf2dsc    /usr/bin/pdfopt       /usr/bin/pdftoppm
> 
> /usr/bin/pdf2ps     /usr/bin/pdfroff      /usr/bin/pdftops
> ...

 No te lo digo a ciencia cierta pero tu problema tiene toda la pinta de ir por ese camino.

----------

## pelelademadera

gracias a ambos x las respuestas.

voy a chequear lo de esteban, xq con la configuración jugué con todo y no cambio absolutamente nada.

voy a chequear las flags de esos paquetes y tratar de recompilarlos a ver que pasa.

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

sigo con el problema...

me la paso en la maquina virtual para imprimir...

con las imagenes me pasa exactamente lo mismo...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> me la paso en la maquina virtual para imprimir...
> 
> 

 No es mala idea, pero tambien puedes echar un vistazo a este tutorial http://taquiones.net/sysadmin/cups-pdf.html

----------

## pelelademadera

esa es buena... voy a chequear eso asi no gasto mas tinta de gusto, y con eso corroboraría si es el driver o el poppler

----------

## pelelademadera

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851120-highlight-hplip.html

problemas de ghostscript

downgradeando a version: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6 funciona de 10

----------

